# Welcome to ... That is all I can say in Korean.



## Lingo Guide

Hi everyone!

I'm a tourist guide and I like to surprise my guests with a few words in their language. I'll be very grateful if someone could tell me how to do this in Korean. I don't read hangul, so please write it down in the Roman script. I know how to pronounce Romanized Korean. 

This is what I know untill now, but please tell me how *you* would greet tourists  

_*Annyong haseyo!
Jeo neun _____ imnida. 
Mannaseo bangapseumnida.* _

I'd also like to know how to say: *Welcome to _____* (London, Edinburgh, etc.) and *That is all I can say in Korean*. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kross

Hello, Lingo Guide
I translated only the second half of your questions in Korean first and then in the Roman script because you already knew the first half in the Roman letters. 

*Welcome to _____* (London, Edinburgh, etc.) and *That is all I can say in Korean*. 
-> (런던, 에딘버러)에 오신 걸 환영합니다. 이것이 제가 할 수 있는 한국어 전부입니다.
-> (London, Edinburgh)e Osin Geol Hwanyeonghapnida. Igeosi Jega Hwal Su Issneun Hanguke Jeonbuipnida.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Listen to Kross. He knows.

I just want to make an adjustment to the romanization, because the one that you posted is based on the way that the Hangul is written, not the way it's pronounced, which doesn't make sense for someone who doesn't read Hangul.

(London, Edinburgh)e oshin geol hwanyeonghamnida. Igeoshi jega hal su inneun hangugeo jeonbuimnida.

But really, either get a native Korean speaker to read the Hangul and record their voice, or use the Google Translate voice. Romanization isn't consistent, and a lot of times pronouncing it correctly depends on knowing the pronunciation of certain words beforehand.


----------

